# Black lab's changing color



## Sookie's mom (Jan 31, 2007)

I thought this might be a good forum to use since it's about appearance.

I have an 8yr old black lab that is getting brown hair on his head ears and shoulders. Is this from the sun? He is definitely _not_ a sun worshiper.... he also doesn't like water and retrieving. (not too bright) We live in a very cool climate with mostly rainy days lately. I noticed this color change a few weeks ago. It's never happened before. Weird

Thanks


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Could be his breeding or his age... In rats, black pet store rats will get the same kind of rusting. What are you feeding him?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Max's old undercoat changes from deep grayish black to reddish black when it needs to come out. Maybe he needs a good deshedding.


----------



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

My Lab mix is changing color too, then again, we aren't really sure what mix she is, so it could be just one of her other breeds coming out.


----------

